

Ask HN: When using a theme, what do you tell clients? - bglenn09

I'm looking to modify themes from themeforest, etc. to build sites for clients so I can market at attractive price levels. I'm wondering if people typically tell their clients that they are modifying themes when they do so and, if so, how that is generally received.
======
kls
I think it is a technicality most clients do not care about. To me it is
similar to saying that we are going to buy dodge vans to deliver your
products. So long as it is well designed and they approve of it, most clients
could care less what is used to solve the business need, their branding and
results matter far more to their business case than whether or not a specific
theme was used. For a pure web site that does not have much functionality, one
would need a very good business case for not going with a theme. My group does
custom web apps, and we have a division that does SEO analytic etc. The do
offer packages for clients that need sites, and for almost every case a theme
fits the bill. If a clients needs are publishing content such as marketing
material, then it is almost a disservice to them to not offer a theme and pass
along some of that savings to them, in the form of less hours spend on
developing the solution.

------
m4ck
Create a child theme w/ specifically for client.
<http://codex.wordpress.org/Child_Themes>

